

McSema: Static Translation of X86 Instructions to LLVM [pdf] - conductor
https://www.trailofbits.com/resources/McSema.pdf

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=mcsema#!/story/forever/0/mcsema](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=mcsema#!/story/forever/0/mcsema)

------
conductor
The source code is released on their GitHub page at
[https://github.com/trailofbits/mcsema](https://github.com/trailofbits/mcsema)

